# why hrt?



## ken Sass (Jul 5, 2012)

because i need equal footing with everyone else who does not have this medical condition


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 5, 2012)

And what Medical condition is that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> And what Medical condition is that



I'm going out on a limb and guessing he's hypogonadal...


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothing wrong with hrt.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 6, 2012)

i am gonna assume that is not a vagina joke. ya low t. and i still want to be huge!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 6, 2012)

My nuts won't work right either. Lost test for 10+ years, zero muscle mass or strength.

Got on with Maximus, adjusted to where I needed to be and started a small cycle.

I would not have done TRT unless I absolutely had too. I still might try Cashouts exit strategy to see if there is hope at all, but I doubt it. I was built similar to how you are in the avatar. I was about 280 at 6'2". After a couple months I was feeling better though I still wasn't really working out at all.

I signed up with a nutrition coach, followed the diet well and put on approximately 12-15 pounds of lean mass, while my weight went from 280 to about 263 right now. I still don't look good enough to myself to post pics..Yet.

I wanted to be bigger and stronger, sure, but I wanted to live a life and enjoy it with my kids. Not huffing and puffing and being tired all the time. Low T (under 300) is so much more than muscle and strength as I am sure you know. It gives depression, self esteem problems and just makes you timid. Now I am as alpha as I can be without being a jerkoff. I have no problem standing up for myself or others and look people in the eye.

Plus, when you get confidence boosted some you can feel the ladies eye fucking ya 

I got about 40 pounds to go and I'll be where I want my weight to be, then complete a recomp or just get my bf% to 10% or so and get to my 225-230 of raw steel and sex appeal!!!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 6, 2012)

BTW, what are your stats?

E2? Test? Free Test? Primary or secondary?


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 6, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> BTW, what are your stats?
> 
> E2? Test? Free Test? Primary or secondary?


my test was 200. normal is 200-800 (acording to the v.a. i don't know if that is free or not as far as e2 i have not a clue aint making milk so i figure i am ok


----------



## BigFella (Jul 7, 2012)

Why HRT?

I own my company. I was not performing optimally - if I had employed me I would have fired me. I was in a depression vortex, and I couldn't see a way out. I can't remember how I started on this track, but in about August 2011 (God, less than a year ago, and so far in the past I can't believe it) I got tested and found I had low T. It wasn't off the scale compared to the general population, but given that I had had shall we say "A non-discerning sex drive" all my life it was different. In a way it was good - I could finally look at a female still breathing and not immediately be trying to figure out how to get her into the cot.

(And that's tough when I also want to be faithful!)

Now I'm back there, and life is good.

And as well as having my libido back I have formed another company and we are expanding into Asia and . . . 

That's why HRT. I'm still alive, and I want to stay alive, not just stay breathing.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 7, 2012)

way to go big fella


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 10, 2012)

BigFella, even though we are a few years apart in age, I can DEFINITELY relate. 6 months ago, I was pretty much a fat drunk. My 10 and 13 year old started asking my wife why I was angry all the time, and if I was an alcoholic. I was heading down the road to getting fired. I had been on 2 different anti-depressants, and was considering another. My like was pretty much heading down the toilet, and I didn't really care. Luckily, my GP, who by his own admission says he is "just an old country doctor" told me to get my test checked. 

He is no expert on TRT, but he did the important part. He made me aware that I had a medical condition, and wrote me a script to self inject Test. I started feeling good enough to care about my own health, and am now getting my own blood tests and titrating my test dose (currently 60mg E84H). With a little bit of liquidex, I am getting dialed in slowly but surely.

My hope is that now that I am getting my personal BS straightened out, I can find something to do for a living that truly makes me happy. I have a decent job with a decent income, but I don't love it. Even if I have to stick it out another 10 years until my kids are out of school, I am going to find something I love, and do it until I can't any more. Thanks for sharing your story. It's nice to hear from other folks in similar positions to mine.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 10, 2012)

03ACE said:


> BigFella, even though we are a few years apart in age, I can DEFINITELY relate. 6 months ago, I was pretty much a fat drunk. My 10 and 13 year old started asking my wife why I was angry all the time, and if I was an alcoholic. I was heading down the road to getting fired. I had been on 2 different anti-depressants, and was considering another. My like was pretty much heading down the toilet, and I didn't really care. Luckily, my GP, who by his own admission says he is "just an old country doctor" told me to get my test checked.
> 
> . . .
> 
> My hope is that now that I am getting my personal BS straightened out, I can find something to do for a living that truly makes me happy.



Ace, that's it. Every day is better than the one before. Imagine what we're gonna be like this time next year!!!

What I'm working towards is spreading the word. Like a bloody religion, really. But it has totally transformed my life, and my family's life, so if anyone is open to it I tell them.


----------

